# Trumpet users?



## Sultangobbler (Feb 4, 2009)

How many of you will use a trumpet call this year?Will you start out with it on opening day and if so who made the one you plan on hunting with?Opening day​ Darrell Gibson​ 


 Herb Hornstra​


----------



## gblrklr (Feb 4, 2009)

I will not sit down to call a gobbler without a trumpet.  I plan on giving my new Frank Cox Macassar ebony/ ivory trumpet a workout this year.


----------



## brucemacgee19 (Feb 4, 2009)

a couple of W. lester dockery acrylics and a couple of K H  that I love to have with me.....  the K H laminate on the right is my go to in a tight spot trupet.   easy to draw, medium volume, and seems to always be in my hand


----------



## brucemacgee19 (Feb 4, 2009)

gblrklr said:


> I will not sit down to call a gobbler without a trumpet.  I plan on giving my new Frank Cox Macassar ebony/ ivory trumpet a workout this year.



frank cox makes a good one.......   and that gibson guy...... he makes some great ones......  he's in my top five most impresive callmakers I have ever met


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 4, 2009)

I carry one with me all the time! A Trumpet Call has a totally different sound in the woods, that works when nothing else seems to!


----------



## Sultangobbler (Feb 4, 2009)

gblrklr said:


> I will not sit down to call a gobbler without a trumpet.  I plan on giving my new Frank Cox Macassar ebony/ ivory trumpet a workout this year.



I've got one like that coming from Frank right after Turkey season.


----------



## GADAWGS (Feb 4, 2009)

I carry my Alan Sentell call on every hunt, just need to dig up a picture


----------



## nhancedsvt (Feb 4, 2009)

do you use a trumpet call like a wingbone? i would like to get one to try out this year. who makes a good one and where can i find their info?


----------



## Sultangobbler (Feb 4, 2009)

Do you want a trumpt or wingbone?I can send you info on either.Shane


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Feb 4, 2009)

I hunt with a Frank Cox African Blackwood with Ivory mouthpiece.  

I've been running it hard for 5-6 years.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 4, 2009)

I hunt with trumpets from LF Cox, Sentell, Steve Turpin, Hornstra,Permar,  Battey and others every year. 

They are another weapon in the arsenal. (for those that devote the time to learning how to run them).


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 4, 2009)

came across a couple of our members on Ebay 



http://cgi.ebay.com/Turkey-Call-Tal...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## brucemacgee19 (Feb 4, 2009)

GADAWGS said:


> I carry my Alan Sentell call on every hunt, just need to dig up a picture



yeah that new moon is hard to beat.......  and his buddy billy buice makes a SUPER nice suction yelper.   I haven't seen billy buice in a while........    has anyone else?


----------



## DOCO Hunter (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm buying me a trumpet real soon.


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 5, 2009)

gblrklr said:


> I will not sit down to call a gobbler without a trumpet.  I plan on giving my new Frank Cox Macassar ebony/ ivory trumpet a workout this year.



Bragger....


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 5, 2009)

GADAWGS said:


> I carry my Alan Sentell call on every hunt, just need to dig up a picture



x2.


----------



## gblrklr (Feb 5, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> Bragger....


----------



## Turkeycaller (Feb 5, 2009)

One of these


----------



## Nitro (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow Dave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is one outstanding Trumpet call collection.


----------



## Turkeycaller (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks.............
Skipped "lot's" of vacations.


----------



## Kevin Farr (Feb 5, 2009)

Turkeycaller said:


> One of these




very, very nice collection


----------



## Kevin Farr (Feb 5, 2009)

Turkeycaller said:


> Thanks.............
> Skipped "lot's" of vacations.


----------



## Sultangobbler (Feb 5, 2009)

Turkeycaller said:


> One of these



That's one sweet collection!!


----------



## TK1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Be toting my Cox trumpet this year.....


----------



## stiles1682 (Feb 5, 2009)

Showoff!!

Seriously though, beautiful collection


----------



## brucemacgee19 (Feb 5, 2009)

Turkeycaller said:


> Thanks.............
> Skipped "lot's" of vacations.



no doubt.......  that's 6 months salary right there for me.


----------



## brucemacgee19 (Feb 5, 2009)

dang I had to come back and count them again.....  and I see some 200 dollar calls all piled up on one another.................  dang


----------



## brucemacgee19 (Feb 5, 2009)

not to name any names.........  but I had heard this story about a fella that had numerous  billy buice and tom turpin yelpers  (100's like pictured above).    he and his wife had a falling out......  long story short $20,000 worth of suction yelpers burned on purpose.......... they divorced......   he now collects tube calls...... doesn't play trumpets anymore.


----------



## gblrklr (Feb 5, 2009)

brucemacgee19 said:


> not to name any names.........  but I had heard this story about a fella that had numerous  billy buice and tom turpin yelpers  (100's like pictured above).    he and his wife had a falling out......  long story short $20,000 worth of suction yelpers burned on purpose.......... they divorced......   he now collects tube calls...... doesn't play trumpets anymore.



I'm not sure there would be a divorce!


----------



## DOCO Hunter (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm gonna be looking for one at the Turkeyrama next week. Will Allen Sentell be there?


----------



## brucemacgee19 (Feb 6, 2009)

new moon calls


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Feb 6, 2009)

Where's the ivory collection, Dave?


----------



## GADAWGS (Feb 6, 2009)

DOCO Hunter said:


> I'm gonna be looking for one at the Turkeyrama next week. Will Allen Sentell be there?




Dont think he will be there, but I know he will be in Nashville the following week.


----------



## Turkeycaller (Feb 6, 2009)

gobblinglawyer said:


> Where's the ivory collection, Dave?



Dalton,

Gone........got divorced.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 6, 2009)

Turkeycaller said:


> Dalton,
> 
> Gone........got divorced.






If that is true, Dang it I am sure sorry to hear that. You still have some awesome calls .


----------



## Turkeycaller (Feb 6, 2009)

I lied..."a little".
I still have the Ivory calls......Wife is gone.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 6, 2009)

Good Trade!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Feb 6, 2009)

I use cocktail straws.  I don't cry if I lose one in the woods.  I think they're made by Dixie.


----------



## Turkeycaller (Feb 6, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Good Trade!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sultangobbler (Feb 6, 2009)

brucemacgee19 said:


> not to name any names.........  but I had heard this story about a fella that had numerous  billy buice and tom turpin yelpers  (100's like pictured above).    he and his wife had a falling out......  long story short $20,000 worth of suction yelpers burned on purpose.......... they divorced......   he now collects tube calls...... doesn't play trumpets anymore.



Burned!!She should have got the death penalty!


----------



## Nitro (Feb 6, 2009)

Turkeycaller said:


> I lied..."a little".
> I still have the Ivory calls......Wife is gone.



See you in Perry next weekend. I'll buy you a cocktail.


----------



## Turkeycaller (Feb 7, 2009)

Nitro said:


> See you in Perry next weekend. I'll buy you a cocktail.




I'm looking forward to it and finally meeting up.
A GREAT weekend.


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Feb 21, 2009)

I have several and hunt with them almost exclusively.  I always go to my Billy Buice Ligium Vitae.  Just seems to do it when others won't for some reason.  I have convinced myself that turkeys come to realism out of our hearing spectrum anyway.  (Too many days in the woods by myself) Some calls just have it.  Permar, Cox, Wells and Sentell make some good sounding trumpets.  Hornstra makes some nice stuff too.  Congrats to Ralph Permar on winning the Jordan Award in Nashville.

If you're interested I have a few on eBay now, and will be selling more.


----------



## Newman (Feb 23, 2009)

I got my first one in September, got my first bird with one in October.  I'll always carry one with me from now on.  By the beginning of the spring season I'll have a Buice, Sentell, Permar, and two McLain's.  I've got a L.F. Cox on order but it won't be ready until summer.  

I just love what you can do with a trumpet, and how it sounds.


----------



## Wacenturion (Feb 23, 2009)

gobblinglawyer said:


> I hunt with a Frank Cox African Blackwood with Ivory mouthpiece.
> 
> I've been running it hard for 5-6 years.




Same here....have a couple other of Frank's trumpets that I bought years ago for my son and I.  None better!


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Feb 23, 2009)

Like this one?


----------



## howl (Feb 23, 2009)

Slings and Arrows said:


> I use cocktail straws.  I don't cry if I lose one in the woods.  I think they're made by Dixie.



The bottom half of a Pilot G2 ain't bad either. Its got a pocket clip!


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Feb 28, 2009)

Just put some nice trumpets on eBay if interested.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 28, 2009)

what's your ebay handle?


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Feb 28, 2009)

grolley88


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 28, 2009)

Why are you selling them? Those are some great callmakers!


----------



## Wacenturion (Feb 28, 2009)

greg@teamlivewire said:


> Like this one?




Exactly like it....have several.  Both Mastadon and Ivory.  The only difference I can see is I have a Mastadon or Ivory  beads on the laynard strings.  Yours is either absent or hidden in the picture.

Beautiful collection by the way......

P.S.   did you ever get my PM?


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't keep in lanyards on them, but I have them.

I guess not on the pm.  Please resent.


----------

